# Egg Share: "Your Nasal Spray's in the Post"



## lizziesiddal (Sep 23, 2009)

Does anyone know if sending the nasal spray in the post is something Royal Mail allow?  I am currently Egg Sharing at the Lister Chelsea and because I live in Birmingham, they have posted out the nasal spray to me, first class in a jiffy bag.  They say it went out on the 18th Aug, but I haven't received it... They seemed a little cross and have said they will send out another single one today and I can pick up the rest when I come for my baseline scan in Sept.  I have looked on the Royal Mail website and there does seem to be a lot of restrictions with regard to sending out drugs in the post... I have left another message on the answerphone at the Lister about this and have said that if I have to, I will make the trip to London to pick up the spray...

Just hoping there's a smart bod out there who can clarify this for me.      Thanks. x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey hun

I have always recieved my nasel spray from the Lister by post, the royal mail. You should get 2 bottle. I would find out the sending code and track it down. 

Good luck with the Lister!
Natalie xxx


----------



## lizziesiddal (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for your reply, Natalie... do they normally send the sprays registered? Is that what you mean by sending code?

Thanks.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey,

I had one lot by recorded delievery but others were not... If it is recorded then it can be tracked. I would wait a couple of days if they have sent a new lot out, see when happens.. But you should get it. 

It is quite away for you to go just for nasel spray, I wonder if they can send you a script for it?? 

N xxxx


----------



## lizziesiddal (Sep 23, 2009)

I know, I don't fancy the round trip just for that really, but I need to start taking it by Monday 6th.  I have said that if it hasn't arrived by Thursday, I will go down and collect it Friday.  When they first sent out the registration information, I never received that either. They eventually emailed it to me.  They have just read by address to me over the phone (correctly) and I have emailed it to them again... very odd.  Hoping it arrives by Thurs... 

Thanks, Natalie.  BTW, just read your notes... training to be a midwife!  I think you're amazing. x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh god hun the postal gods are not on your side at the moment!!!   
I do hope they arrive soon, because it is a long way. 

Thanks, yes training to be a midwife... Thought if I cant give birth to my own, I will help others in to the world! 

Take care
Natalie xxxx


----------



## lizziesiddal (Sep 23, 2009)

Three days of stress later.. and the second lot has finally arrived.  Did it come by packhorse?


----------

